# Distorsionador de voz



## zapeitor (Jun 26, 2006)

A ver... jeje Si construyo ésto funcionará ¿? Y una cosa, lo que he marcado en negro que es ¿? Y lo que he marcado en rojo es donde va la pila ¿?

Saludos


----------



## Alfgu (Jun 26, 2006)

Pues, lo que va en negro, es decir las flechitas son la toma de tierra y lo de rojo como tu dices es la alimentacion del cacharro.


----------



## Dario Vega (Jun 27, 2006)

Tu debes conectar el positivo de la alimentación al punto marcado en rojo y el negativo a todos los puntos marcados en negro que deben estar unidos, y este punto será también la tierra, es decir las partes metálicas del gabinete, conectores, etc.

La costumbre de utilizar el simbolo de tierra viene de los viejos equipos que se montaban sobre chassis metálicos y cada punto se podía soldar al chassis. Luego aparecieron los circuitos impresos y esto no se utilizó más pero se mantiene en el trazado de los circuitos porque ahorra lineas y cruces que complican el dibujo.

Saludos


----------



## zapeitor (Jun 27, 2006)

ok gracias, pero hay un simbolo que no veo por ningun sitio que es... pone mic, es el microfono? porque el microfono tampoco lo encuentro

saludos


----------



## Dario Vega (Jun 27, 2006)

Si, es el micrófono, que parece del tipo electret porque lleva polarización de continua.

Si vas a este link puedes descargar las hojas de datos y alli esta este circuito asi como otras posibilidades:

http://www.chipcatalog.com/Holtek/HT8950A.htm


----------



## miprigueto (Oct 20, 2006)

de nuevo yo molestando, que pena, y gracias a los que respondieronmi pregunta anterior pero les queria hacer otra pregunta: ¿el simbolo que aparece cerca al LM386 qeu dice ''VOL y que aparentemente es una resistencia de 10K, es una resistencia variable? cierto.


----------



## randall (Oct 21, 2006)

si viejo, si no estoy mal eso es un potenciometro, y no se preocupe por preguntar.


----------



## Pablo16 (Sep 2, 2007)

Yo igual encontre el de pablin, nunca lo arme pero tengo un pCB. Saludos


Perdon Manonline pero no encontre el documento donde especifica que es cada componente. Seguro que con el diagrama puedes deducirlo.


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Dic 21, 2009)

He visto ese circuito antes, tambien estuve con la idea de hacerme un distorcionador de voz pero no me fiaba de los circuitos que me mostraban en la red, en cuento a este te dejo el modelo PCB para placa y como se deveria ver en la realidad.

PD: hay *otro circuito* que lo muestran en este foro: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/cambiador-voz.htm


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Dic 22, 2009)

Hola, durante las vacaciones se me ocurrio hacer un distorcionador de voz, he visto por internet y solo me muestran el que puse abajo.

no se en verdad si esta bien, y en este foro hay un proyecto de distorcionador de voz: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/cambiador-voz.htm

no se cual hacer, ¿cual me recomendarian?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 22, 2009)

Ambos circuitos son iguales


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Dic 22, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:


> Ambos circuitos son iguales


 

No, no son iguales, se parecen pero si te fijas bien hay algunos cambios, por eso pido ayuda de alguien que sabe del tema,pienso hacer el que me muestra el foro, es mas entendible y me explican como funciona aunque no estoy seguro que funcione


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 22, 2009)

La mejor opción es mirar el Datasheet


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 22, 2009)

KaedusElectroRaik dijo:


> No, no son iguales, se parecen pero si te fijas bien hay algunos cambios



Seee...pero son cambios menores. Tendrías que buscar el datasheet del chip para asegurarte que sean correctos.



KaedusElectroRaik dijo:


> pienso hacer el que me muestra el foro, es mas entendible y me explican como funciona aunque *no estoy seguro que funcione*



Por eso digo, buscá el datasheet del HT8950A y fijate que recomienda el fabricante.


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Dic 22, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> La mejor opción es mirar el Datasheet


 
Muchas gracias por la informacion Fogonazo, pero sinceramente quede un poco mas confundido que antes, debido a q en la informacion me muestran como 6 ejemplos mas, ¿son todos modelos para crear el distorcionador de voz?...¿O me recomiendan hacer el que me muestra el foro (por ser de una fuente mas confiable)? es este :


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 22, 2009)

Esta es la configuración


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Dic 22, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Esta es la configuración
> 
> Maestro Fogonazo, entonces debo hacer este modelo ¿Seguro?, por que quiero hacerme el distorcionador pronto para un proyecto en mi liceo....y quiero estar seguro por que si no funciona gastare dinero


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 22, 2009)

KaedusElectroRaik dijo:


> Maestro Fogonazo, entonces debo hacer este modelo ¿Seguro?, por que quiero hacerme el distorcionador pronto para un proyecto en mi liceo....y quiero estar seguro por que si no funciona gastare dinero


Esa es la configuración que sugiere el fabricante, si no te funciona le reclamas a el.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 22, 2009)

KaedusElectroRaik dijo:


> Maestro Fogonazo, entonces debo hacer este modelo ¿Seguro?, por que quiero hacerme el distorcionador pronto para un proyecto en mi liceo....y quiero estar seguro por que si no funciona gastare dinero



   

EL ya te lo ha dicho un par de veces, EL ha buscado el circuito por vos, EL te lo ha presentado...y aún así sigues preguntando?


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Dic 22, 2009)

Muchas gracias por la informacion, espero que funcione es que estaba nervioso por que es la primera ves que hago un circuito sin que me confirmen que funcione, gracias nuevamente


----------



## alex_c60 (Dic 22, 2009)

Hola llevo tiempo leyendos y algunos registrado pero no habia atrevido a postear, use el buscador y no encontré nada nuevo. (mentira posteé hace ya mucho tiempo, no me acordaba)

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/ci...ovoz/index.htm

El tema es este circuito de pablin.

Ante todo funciona?

I luego varias dudas, ahí pone "cápsula de capacitor electet", me gustaria dejar una hembra jack en la caja para poder enchufar un micro normal (imgen pulsando) .
Como podria hacer eso.

I segunda duda, al final de el circuito no quiero colocar un altavoz/parlante, quiero poder dejar tambien unos RCA's o jack de 3.5 para poder sacar un cable de la salida y poder llevarlo a un pc, mesa de mezclas, etc...

I por ultimo (que no es de vital importancia) al dejar la salida sin altavoz, seria de linea ( la tipica de mp3, lectores de cd, etc..) o seria phono( como las de los micros y tocadiscos).

Un gran saludo y gracias


----------



## Randy (Dic 22, 2009)

ten mucho cuidado ya que este cto, es CMOS, debes descargarte antes de tocarlo.

Yo queme uno por olvidar ponerme la pulsera .

Saludos y suerte


----------



## alex_c60 (Dic 22, 2009)

Randy dijo:


> ten mucho cuidado ya que este cto, es CMOS, debes descargarte antes de tocarlo.
> 
> Yo queme uno por olvidar ponerme la pulsera .
> 
> Saludos y suerte




Gracias por lo de la pulsera.
Alguien sabe algo, respecto como evitar el amplificador para alatavoz?

Al final no encontraba ese circuito por mi cuidad y he comprado los componentes para montar otro con un 555 








Acabo de llegar de la tienda de electronica y me acabo de dar cuenta que no he comprado el componente que esta alado del altavoz justo en medio, creo que es un transistor bipolar, podrian ilustrarme con alguna foto o numeracion para ver si puedo sacar alguno de algun lado sin tener que volver hasta la tienda, me pilla lejos..

Gracias un saludo


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Dic 23, 2009)

alex_c60 dijo:


> Gracias por lo de la pulsera.
> Alguien sabe algo, respecto como evitar el amplificador para alatavoz?
> 
> Al final no encontraba ese circuito por mi cuidad i e comprado los componentes para montar otro con un 555
> ...


 


 Por lo que puedo notar en el dibujo se trata de un transistor NPN, solo puedo decirte eso, el modelo deberia aparecer en el ciruito pero por lo que veo no aparece. Verifica la fuente de donde lo sacaste


----------



## alex_c60 (Dic 23, 2009)

Tienes toda la razon es un NPN.

Me an dicho que puede ser un BC 557, pero tambien me han dicho por otro lado que puede ser un BC547,BC637,BC337...
Ando perdidisimo, me han dicho que puedo ir probando, que no se quemara nada, lo unico que sonara mejor o peor... un saludo, espero vuestra ayuda

Edito, no os preocupeis mi tio me a echado una mano con el transistor, ya lo tengo, y con la salida, para intentar hacer una con un pote para asi poner poner altavoz, o bien poder enchufarlo al line in del ordenador o de cualquier mesa de mezclas, ya os contare como va el tema!
Un saludo


----------



## renhanga (Ene 13, 2010)

hola a todos! al final me decidi a armar este circuito:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/cambiador-voz.htm

es el que mejor esta explicado. queria preguntarles si creen que esta bien hecho el pcb:






cuando lo pruebo en livewire me dice que C1, C4, R5, R6, R7 y R8 se queman. agradeceria si alguien lo puede revisar. les adjunto los archivos para livewire y pcb wizard. 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=27807&d=1263392900 
espero su ayuda!
saludos.


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Ene 13, 2010)

que buena men yo pienso hacer el mismo (es de la pag asi que debe estar bueno),
yo pongo mi version para que algunos la vean


----------



## huki (Mar 26, 2010)

Hola. les cuento que tengo armado el distorcionador del informe técnico del integrado y funciona muy bien, ahora pregunto, le puedo conectarle un microfono dinamico. ¿que tendría que reformar?.


----------



## airjuan (Abr 21, 2010)

Hola, hace días que busco por Madrid el IC HT8950 y no lo encuentro, ¿alguien sabe de alguna tienda de componentes donde lo puedan tener?

¡Ah!, se me olvidaba. 

Velleman tiene un Kit llamado MK171 donde te viene el circuito impreso con las pistas y todos los componentes. Además, os podéis bajar las instrucciones de su página web oficial donde viene el circuito que ellos aportan.

http://www.velleman.eu/downloads/0/minikits/manuals/manual_mk171.pdf

¡Saludos!


----------



## Randy (Abr 21, 2010)

pues dado que no aparace que transistor es, debe ser un NPN de proposito general.

es decir puedes usar el : 2n2222, 2n3904, BC548, C1815, etc, etc.


que tal suena???( el de el 555)

yo hice uno basandome en los blques del circuito y no sonaba muy bien que digamos

espero algun dia perfecionarlo.

Saludos


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Abr 21, 2010)

Randy dijo:


> yo hice uno basandome en los blques del circuito y no sonaba muy bien que digamos...


 
me acabas de destrozar mi inspiracion


----------



## kt_jm12 (Oct 19, 2010)

Necesito ayuda debo armar el distorcionador de voz pero aca en mi pais no saben que es el HT8950A en ninguna electronica lo encuentro talvez puedan ayudarme con otro diagrama que no incluya el ic de holtek


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 22, 2011)

tutu dijo:


> hola perdon por las molestias, me intereso el tema pero no consegui el integrado ht8950......



El *HT8950* es un integrado aplicado bastante específico, hasta donde yo se NO tiene reemplazo directo, y tampoco creo que exista una alternativa similar.


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 25, 2011)

Antes que nada me gustaria aclarar que esto NO ES TAREA ESCOLAR!!! asi que no lo envien a moderacion 

Resulta que ando armando un distorcionador de voz con un HT8950 y un amplificador LM386, la parte del amplificador funciona bastante bien y el sonido es muy claro, pero cuando lo conecto con el HT8950 y le aplico una señal de prueba no se oye el efecto esperado, aun con el distorsionador en modo sin distorsion se oye muchisimo ruido en vez de la señal de audio

Solo me falta cambiar el HT8950 por si esta quemado, pero me gustaria que revisaran el circuito y me comentaran si ven algo anormal, especialmente en los acoplamientos ya que la acustica y yo tenemos un acuerdo mutuo de no agresion


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 25, 2011)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Solo me falta cambiar el HT8950 por si esta quemado, pero me gustaria que revisaran el circuito y* me comentaran si ven algo anormal, especialmente en los acoplamientos* ya que la acustica y yo tenemos un acuerdo mutuo de no agresion




El capacitor C6 es de valor muuuuuuy pequeño y forma un FPA con el parlante que corta toda la señal de audio (casi corta a 20kHz para arriba)...incluyendo el refuerzo de graves que le has puesto con R8 y C4.
R6 y C3 forma un FPB que corta en 5Hz.
Con lo cual, esto:


			
				Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> la parte del amplificador funciona bastante bien y el sonido es muy claro


no me lo creo...

Con ese comienzo...y dejando pasar menos de 5Hz y mas de 20kHz...nunca vas a escuchar nada coherente.

PD: EL HT ni idea como labura y estoy vago como para mirar el datasheet....


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 25, 2011)

Tienes toda la razon.. , tenia un error de dedo en el diagrama y el valor correcto de C6 es de 470uF, por eso el amplificador si se escucha claro

El HT es un modulador de voz, la señal de entrada es muestreada y digitalmente se puede subir o bajar el tono, o cambiarlo a una voz robotizada .... el circuito lo tome del datasheet porque originalmente es para un microfono de entrada

Inverti las posiciones de C3 y R6 para formar un pasa altos y cambie el HT por uno nuevo, el resultado es que se escucha el audio muy tenue bajo una saludable capa de ruido de alta frecuencia (zubidos y chiflidos) que permanece aun sin señal o eliminando por completo C3 y R6

Intentare revisando R3 y R4 que son los osciladores internos del chip


----------



## DJMota (Feb 26, 2011)

Los teneis en Ebay desde 6.18 euros 2 unidades, con envio gratis a España.
http://shop.ebay.es/?_from=R40&fts=2&_trksid=m570&_nkw=HT8950&_sacat=See-All-Categories
Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 26, 2011)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Inverti las posiciones de C3 y R6 para formar un pasa altos y cambie el HT por uno nuevo, el resultado es que se escucha el audio muy tenue bajo una saludable capa de ruido de alta frecuencia (zubidos y chiflidos) que permanece aun sin señal o eliminando por completo C3 y R6


Si la señal es muestreada y procesada digitalmente, entonces necesitás un FPB para reconstruirla "a analógica".



Chico3001 dijo:


> Intentare revisando R3 y R4 que son los osciladores internos del chip


Antes de eso, tratá de respetar el filtro de salida de audio que usan en el datasheet. Es muy simple y creo que eso es parte del problema que tenés.


----------



## DJMota (Mar 5, 2011)

Por si alguien quiere comprarlo hecho:
http://cgi.ebay.es/KIT-DISTORSIONAD...2?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_186&hash=item4156aa8242
Saludos.


----------



## Mario Di Domenico (Jun 30, 2011)

alex_c60 dijo:


> Gracias por lo de la pulsera.
> Alguien sabe algo, respecto como evitar el amplificador para alatavoz?
> 
> Al final no encontraba ese circuito por mi cuidad y he comprado los componentes para montar otro con un 555
> ...



se fijaron en el transistor emisor y colector punteados ademas de el corto??


----------



## Randy (Jul 29, 2011)

cual corto??

Por fin!!!!

la revista electronica Elektor, no da una buena solucion a este problema. 

http://www.elektor.com/magazines/2008/march/cylon-voice.372560.lynkx?tab=1

usa un micro ATtinny, lo que nos indica que es posible implementarlo con otro micro 

y esta es una muestra de audio:






Saludos.

cual corto??

Por fin!!!!

la revista electronica Elektor, no da una buena solucion a este problema. 

http://www.elektor.com/magazines/2008/march/cylon-voice.372560.lynkx?tab=1

usa un micro ATtinny, lo que nos indica que es posible implementarlo con otro micro 

esperemos que suene chido, lo armo en cuanto pueda

Saludos.


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Jul 29, 2011)

O sea, es posible usar un IC distinto al HT8950?? :O
genial!!
gracias por el anuncio Randy!
MMMmm, eso si, no veo el circuito en el link que colocaste.

saludos!!


----------



## deimon (Nov 18, 2011)

Hola ya tengo el circuito casi listo, pero tengo una duda, el SW5, que es? Porque me parece que tendría que hacer un simple puente no? O me recomiendan un botón pulsador?
Otra pregunta es el tema del micrófono, que lo preguntaron antes? Se puede poner un micrófono normal? O un mp3 (para hacer las pruebas)

Saludos y gracias


----------



## hp350j (Jun 8, 2012)

Hola alguien me puede ayudar con este cambiador de voz. Es requisito usar un amplificador con 741 es por eso que acople éste que encontré en Internet en vez del lm386 que aparecía en el datasheet del HT8950. Otra cosa es que busqué el HT de 16 pines, pero solo encontré el de 18 por lo que tuve que implementar este circuito.  Lamentablemente no me funciona, yo creo que es por el amplificador que uso ya que al poner el MIC en la entrada misma del amplificador (ya sin usar el HT) no tengo salida alguna en el speaker. Y bueno, cuando pongo el MIC como está en el circuito solo logro que el LED se encienda.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 10, 2012)

Vamos por partes, para ambos.

Desconecten el preset(resistencia variable, o potenciómetro, si lo tuviese) de la entrada del amplificador, y pongan el dedo en la entrada, ¿hay ruido?, ¿Se escucha algo?, si no tocan con el dedo, ¿hay algún ruido?, si es así, conecten la entrada con una resistencia(1K = 1000 ohm, o menor) a masa(0V), ¿se sigue escuchando el ruido?

Saludos.

PD: Alejo870, si el problema es el mismo ya planteado, NO comentes, espera a que respondan. Si fuese diferente, entonces SI comenta.


----------



## alejo870 (Jun 11, 2012)

hoola mira he logrado poner a funcionar el distorsionador con el lm 386 suena un poco suave pero distorsiona alguna recomendacion para que el sonido sea mas fuerte, ah elimine el condensador 104 que salida del potenciometro solo quedo con la resistencia 2.4 que aparece en el diagrama oficial en el datasheet solo que me suene un poco mas duro es la ayuda que pido.....

Pdt: funciono solo con 4 pilas de 1.5 v cada una, conectandolo a una fuente de 6 v a 120O mas solo queda sonado llovizna!!!!


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 13, 2012)

No se que es sonar suave, pero prueba conectándolo a otro amplificador de mas potencia, o construye un pre, para tal fin.

Saludos


----------



## hp350j (Jun 13, 2012)

Alejo yo también arme el circuito con el HT8950 como esta en su datasheet pero solo se escucha un sonido agudo que cambia si pongo el dedo en el microfono o si varío (aumento) el potenciometro de 200 ohmios a la entrada del lm386. si es que a ti te distorsióno dime que estoy haciendo mal. Ah le puse un LM386N-1. eso varía en mucho con el LM386?



Alejo y otra pregunta..
Tu cuando presionas el modo VIB se atenúa tu LED.?
¿Tu LED siempre esta prendido o es que su intensidad varía de acuerdo al micrófono?
Pues resulta que mi led siempre está prendido y cuando activo (presiono) el modo ROB, TGD y TGU disminuye un poco la intensidad del LED. Pero igual en el parlante solo se oye un ruido agudo y fuerte cuando varío el potenciometro de 200 ohm

Ah.. y fijate en el circuito de abajo.. Esa resistencia de 2 OHmios de cuantos watts es? Tú de cuántos le pusiste?


----------



## hp350j (Jun 13, 2012)

Alejo ya revise todas mis conexiones en el protoboard y no hay ningun error. 
En el pin 5 (AO) conectaste una resistencia de 33 ohmios o de 33k ohmios?


----------



## Vodevil (Nov 12, 2013)

Hola. Primero que nada les cuento que no soy ningun experto en electronica, se lo basico y lo hago por hobby.

Mi problema es el siguiente: Yo hace un tiempo empece a armarme un dispositivo Modulador de Voz con el circuito integrado HT8950 y un LM386. Hace unas semanas logre conseguir todos los componentes y puse manos a la obra, tuve algunas dificultades soldando un par de cosas pero finalmente logre ensamblarlo por completo.

El problema es que enciendo el dispositivo y el speaker hace algo de ruido, como interferencia, pero por mas que hablo no se escucha nada de nada.

El único cambio que hice al esquema fue reemplazar el potenciometro de 200Ohms por uno de 10k, ya que veo que todos los que han armado este dispositivo han usado esa resistencia variable y no logro conseguir potenciometros menores a 500ohms

Por favor, alguien puede ayudarme en ver que esta mal?

(Puse la pregunta en la sección general de audio porque es la mas apropiada que logro ver, pero si hay que trasladarla no tengo problema) ...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 12, 2013)

Amigo, sin circuito a la vista imposible opinar.


----------



## Vodevil (Nov 13, 2013)

Ahí adjunto el esquema y dos fotos de como tengo el circuito armado.


----------



## rulfo (Ago 28, 2020)

Este es el mio, primero lo monte en la protoboard, y se escuchaba fatal, al final me arriesgue y lo monta en una placa, y ahora si, esta entretenido, lo amplifico con el famoso lm386, y todo alimentado con 6v, 4 pilas de 1, 5v...


----------

